# Review Breeds



## Keith (Jun 19, 2012)

We have a growing number of breeds added to our Chicken Breed Review section.

Please take a minute and review a breed that you own or have owned:

http://www.chickenforum.com/chickens/


----------



## BuckeyeChickens (Jul 11, 2012)

couldn't find Buckeyes....happy to provide a review or pics if you like!


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

will there also be an english orpington added to the breed section?


----------

